# Daughters bridal shower



## Penny905 (Mar 28, 2014)

I am hosting our daughter's bridal shower (found and paying for venue w/food for 65 people) and her bridesmaids are doing decorations, desserts, favors, games, prizes and a gift. Do I give a gift or is the shower the gift? If I am supposed to get her a gift is it supposed to be something specific?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

We are not so big on these things in the UK. Its usually just a few friends on a casual outing. My older daughter took some friends (and myself), go karting and then out for a meal, it was great fun.
I would have though that paying for all that is more that enough. It must be costing you a fortune and then presumably you will have to buy a wedding present as well!!


----------



## Penny905 (Mar 28, 2014)

We bought her gown and told them we are giving them $5,000 as a wedding gift that they can use towards the wedding, which is what they chose to do.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Penny905 said:


> We bought her gown and told them we are giving them $5,000 as a wedding gift that they can use towards the wedding, which is what they chose to do.


I got married a few months ago and nobody paid for a damn thing except my wife and I.
If you want to pay and can afford it easily then pay.If you feel it is an obligation of some sort or you can’t afford it then don’t pay.
There are no rules.
As an aside,most of my relatives live in Ireland or the Uk.Over there the bride and groom pay for everything,bridesmaids dresses,grooms men’s suits and usually the father of the brides suit as well, particularly if it’s a traditional church wedding and the brides father is giving her away.Getting a gift of cash is usually welcomed by the happy couple.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Traditions and etiquette surrounding weddings and showers tend to be _very_ regional/cultural. Things that would be perfectly normal and expected in one community, might be unheard of in another.

In my own social circles, the bride's mother usually does bring a gift. However, she also never plans, or pays for, the shower. Showers here are always put on by friends. The bride's mother receives an invitation and is a guest, rather than being responsible for anything. Since traditions seem to be different in your community, it might be best to ask friends what they've done in the past. But if you're already paying for a venue and food, then I'd say that's probably plenty. 

If you do want to give her something, then there really are no rules as to what it's supposed to be. You could give her something small and/or sentimental, since you've already spent a good deal of money on this event. My mother's shower gift to me was a handmade lace-trimmed handkerchief that had been carried by my great-grandmother, grandmother, and mother in their own weddings - cleaned, pressed and beautifully wrapped - to serve as my "something old". It was lovely and thoughtful and cost her nothing other than the wrapping box and paper.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

If I were you, I'd find something very personal to give her, something that means a lot to the two of you; doesn't have to be expensive. Like my daughter loves notebooks, so I gave her a leather-bound notebook to use in her married life.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

My daughter had 2 bridal showers, one given by her family and friends and one given by the groom's family. I gave gifts for both showers.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Penny905 said:


> We bought her gown and told them we are giving them $5,000 as a wedding gift that they can use towards the wedding, which is what they chose to do.


Wow! I would say that is MORE than sufficient!


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

I'll echo something small and personal - maybe with her soon-to-be monogram (if she's changing her name) on it? Stationary or some such for thank you cards etc.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I'd go with something that's sentimental (and inexpensive).


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

I would make her a cookbook of all her favorite foods she enjoyed as a child.


----------

